

Where Did the Universe Come From? - Errorcod3
https://www.quantamagazine.org/20150612-in-theory-cosmic-inflation/

======
jordan0day
I liked the video, but to a layperson like myself, the title seems to not
necessarily match up to the content of the video itself.

That is, it seems like more of a "How did we get here from the big bang?"
explanation, and not so much of a "How did we get a big bang?", which is what
I had expected from the title.

------
digital55
David Kaplan also made Particle Fever:
[http://particlefever.com/](http://particlefever.com/)

------
d0mine
Does the video refer to the evidence for cosmic inflation theory that was
proven to measure just interstellar dust instead?

[http://www.space.com/28423-cosmic-inflation-signal-space-
dus...](http://www.space.com/28423-cosmic-inflation-signal-space-dust.html)

~~~
digital55
The video mentions that physicists are looking for the "ripples"
(gravitational waves) that would prove inflation, and while they haven't found
them yet, they seem to be getting closer to detecting them.

------
Errorcod3
In this 2-minute video, David Kaplan explores the leading cosmological
explanation for the origin of the universe.

~~~
whitenoised
get that prolonged 2 min down to a 15 second explanation for the origin of the
universe and I'm in

------
treefire86
What happens if you fall into a black hole?
[https://www.quantamagazine.org/20150508-what-happens-when-
yo...](https://www.quantamagazine.org/20150508-what-happens-when-you-fall-
into-a-black-hole/)

~~~
ryandvm
You end up in your daughter's bedroom and push dirt around.

~~~
macintux
Why in the world is this getting downvoted?

